

Ask HN: Why do many web services not have a login form on their homepage? - ge

I often notice that webservices do not have a login form on their homepage. For example MySpace and Zoho. This seems strange, as over 99% of the visitors probably are existing users who want to log in. Is there a reason behind this? Today everybody is so focused on usability and a/b testing that I find it hard to imagine that these companies simply overlooked this issue.
======
pedalpete
I suspect it is because most users save their passwords in the browser or
don't end up going through the homepage.

Myspace and Zoho both have login buttons on their homepage. Having the actual
form is likely a design decision as the form doesn't look nice and isn't
efficient for these companies.

